# My Pictures Folder Has Disappeared



## Paws917 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi!

I'm new here and this is my first post. A few weeks ago, I got a computer message that said something about virtual memory being low and that the computer would fix that on its own. I have had that message before in the years that I've had this computer and nothing bad happened, so I didn't pay it much attention. A couple of days later though, I noticed the My Pictures folder missing from my start menu and my desktop. I have some photos backed up on an external modem and those appear to still be there, but when I click on them to display, I just get a blank screen. Now, I'm trying to update my iTunes software and the download goes well until the last few seconds, when I'm informed that some critical components it needs from the My Pictures folder aren't there. Also, I'm having trouble unloading my digital camera onto the computer and I'm starting to think the missing My Pictures folder is behind that too. Can anyone help me? I am at a total loss of what to do. I haven't done anything yet, because I'm afraid to mess it up even more. 

My computer info:

Dell Dimension 2400
Windows XP
Service Pack 2

THANK YOU in advance!

Erin


----------



## jhiker (Apr 19, 2006)

You need to establish whether the folder has in fact disappeared or whether you just can't see it for the moment.

Rather than go to the folder via the 'My Documents' shortcut see if you can navigate to it in explorer...
Click on 'My computer'
Click on 'Local disc (C):
And navigate to: 'Documents and settings\'username'\My Documents\My Pictures

..Is the pictures folder there....?


----------



## Paws917 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi!

Thank you for replying to my question!

When I follow your instructions, I do see the My Pictures folder, however, it is empty.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

The virtual memory message is only because your system is running out of memory ( might need to upgrade) but is not going to cause your files to dissapear.

try to search for image files to see if the folders somehow got moved.

click START> Search


1. Make sure the "Look in" shows Local Hard drive C ( later change to your external drive letter)

2. make shure the box "all or part of filename" is filled in with this.... *.jpg

3 on the View menu check off Details

4. click Search to start ( may take a while)

This should find any jpeg files on your system ( drive), you can note the folder location to find them.


----------



## Paws917 (Jun 26, 2008)

Ziggy1,

I found my photos thanks to you! They are on my F: drive. I seem to only be able to view them on Snapfish (an online photo organizing website) though. I tried moving one from the F: drive to the My Pictures folder and it worked. Now I just have to figure out how to restore the My Pictures folder to my Start menu and get rid of the Error 1324 I keep getting when I try to download Picture Mover on Snapfish. Can anyone help me with that?

THANK YOU!

Erin


----------

